# Do you Tip your Farrier?



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

I've never heard of tipping farriers!!! :? 
I don't know if anyone else does but we don't . . . .it cost enough as it is without a tip on top. Also i don't think a lot of farriers would accept a tip after already being paid for the job.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

yeah tipping isnt customary at all here. its very rare for anyone to tip unless its the pizza man  and yeah as said, it costs enough without having to tip as well


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

At a big show barn I worked at, customers would tip the farrier's aid for holding their horse occasionally, but never the farrier for the work he was there to do...the way I see it, they build their tip into their rates


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

When I voted no. I was afraid everyone else had voted yes and I have been commiting a major faux pas. I have given fresh eggs from my chickens, does that count as a tip?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Vida... it amazes me how much we think alike sometimes! I am having a new farrier come out on wednesday. I wasn't sure if I should tip her or not so I was going to offer her some eggs!!! :lol:


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

For regular work, no. But if he has to go out of his way to do something then yes. For example, emergency calls, or an unruly horse that can't be sedated for whatever reason.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I only tip if he makes an extra visit to the barn for me specially, otherwise I hate my farrier, I think he's a jerk but he does a superb job so I deal with his cocky attitude to keep my horse sound since the only other fellow over here who does a good job charges fifty bucks for a trim, which I think is ridiculous.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, I don't tip him unless he really goes out of his way or something.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> I have given fresh eggs from my chickens, does that count as a tip?


I get him some candies or little cakes from russian store.  I don't count it as tip though.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I have tipped when one of my usually good horses(**Cough****Tana****Cough**) are not behaving...lol


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

I don´t think I ever will ! 
like jazzy said, tipping isn´t custumary, not even the pizza man, I don´t know anyone who has given a tip in iceland :lol:


----------



## steffanicgirl (May 4, 2008)

I do, just because we have VERY little choice for farriers around here, and we happened to find a Great  farrier this time! He's very patient, repremands the horse only when needed, and helps the horse's natural conformation.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Strange.. the thought never once entered my mind...


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

It does seem like a good idea, especially if your horse is being a complete butthead, or if they really bend over backwards to accomodate you (like emergency service, or if the weather is god awful). But no, I've never actually tipped a farrier. I'm sure most would appreciate it though!


----------



## Horse_Dreamer (Dec 11, 2007)

I actually do tip my farrier. Mostly because he does everything. He gets the horses, puts them back, and if they are completely horrible he still does his job. So yes I do tip the farrier.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Nope.


I really think I should, though... because my farrier always chooses a time to come out when he can stay for about half an hour after he finishes my horses... he helps me to evaluate my horses movements... he teaches me to do my own trimming... and he gives me training advice for my colt. Lol.


----------



## DGW1949 (Oct 24, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> When I voted no. I was afraid everyone else had voted yes and I have been commiting a major faux pas. I have given fresh eggs from my chickens, does that count as a tip?


You bet it does!
DGW


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, that's fine!


----------



## cory-boy (Oct 5, 2007)

I won't tip but depends on situation. My yearling that was hurt last fall in a trailer, we had been changing bandages everyday since oct of last fall on front leg and two weeks ago she just got the okay form the vet that we can leave it unwrapped  Then my silly husband was cleaning it and pulled like a little blood booger :evil: and it hurt so now she really is not sure about you being on that side I have been working with her on it but just somedays are good and other days not so good. well whe had one of those not so good days and she kinda gave him a hard time He had to work with her for about 20min so I felt like I should give him a little extra, He is aware of her injury and was very understanding but.. but I around here it is hard to find a good farrier and alot of farriers around here don't want to deal with problem children. So I made him take it. I felt better anyways.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I must say that I am surprised to hear that people tip them on a regular occasion!


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

Eh - my dad is a retired farrier and he was never tipped. Sometimes food around Christmas or free drinks, but nothing I would ever consider a tip. So needless to say, if somebody other than my dad shoes my horses, I don't tip them either.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I do and always have, each visit. Farriers are like Gods. Great ones are hard to find. Tipping is my way of telling my farrier his work is appreciated.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I normally don't but I will if he comes out for a special reason such as a problem, a lost shoe or a only one of my horses, I will.


----------

